# How to Induce labour using Acupressure...



## KarenLV

I just read this article....

*Acupressure involves applying pressure using your fingers and thumbs on specific points. Using acupressure is a natural way to induce labor by helping the cervix to ripen and dilate. This is a completely safe way to induce labor for both mother and baby. Here are some acupressure techniques that you can use to induce labor.*
*Instructions: * 
*Step1* Push on the hoku spot which can be found on the top of your hand. It is located in the webbing between your forefinger and your thumb. Massage this area at an angle to stimulate contractions. It may feel slightly tender in this area. This affects the large intestine which surrounds a portion of the uterus. 
*Step2* Rub the area called spleen 6 for one minute. To find this area, place four fingers above your ankle bone on the inside of your ankle. Applying pressure to this point helps ripen the cervix and strengthen weak contractions. 
*Step3 * Find the bladder 32 spot by tracing one finger width above the buttocks crease. You should feel a small indentation at this point. Massage this point for one minute. 
*Step4 * Apply pressure to BL60 to help the baby descend toward the pelvis. You can find this spot between your ankle bone and Achilles tendon. 
*Step5* Press and rub these spots in a circular motion. It should feel sore or tender but not painful. Remove pressure when you feel a contraction. Continue with the acupressure after the contraction has subsided. 
*Step6 * Repeat applying pressure to these spots. You can repeat up to six cycles per time. Apply less pressure if it becomes painful. 
Step7Use these same techniques in the labor room. They can help ease your labor pains. 

*Tips & Warnings*
Do not use acupressure until you are at full term.


----------



## pepperflake

Thanks- I'm posting in here to find this easier later on!


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

Hmmm xounds interesting i think alot of the ladies who are over due, due and almost there will find this quite interesting


----------



## KarenLV

I'm defnitely going to try this when I come closer to the time.


----------



## Linzi

Yep Ill give this a go in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks :)

xxx


----------



## xCherylx

Going to try it today :) Thanks x


----------



## Samantha675

And this friday my DH ;is going to go to my accupuncture appointment with my and she is going to show him spots to stimulate during my labor to help me with the pain and such. I will make sure he takes good notes, and I will share that as well.


----------



## pepperflake

Thought I would bump this up for the overcooked gang! :baby:


----------



## pepperflake

https://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/acupressure/induce.aspx

great site with pics


----------



## trickysgurl

Im only ttc but this is pretty interesting info to know about... I always wanna know a natural way.. And my best friend could have used this only a month ago lol


----------



## clairebear

thats a good one xxx


----------



## Joyzerelly

Bump! - Thought some other overdue ladies might find this helpful... :)


----------



## Danii

Bump :) 

Thought other overdue ladies might find this interesting x


----------



## Itsychik

Has anyone tried this and had successful results? Just wondering! Something for me to keep in mind in another 8 - 10 weeks... :)


----------



## twinkle22

Thanks for this :)


----------



## Lalababy2010

I have tried the hoko one and it never worked for me :-( maybe I am doing it wrong, but yesterday I done it for 5 minutes in each hand and nothing happened. And i tried the spleen 6 but I couldn't find the bit i had to put pressure on as I have wire chunky legs developed through pregnancy. Lol x


----------



## nic_B

Just came across this and thought I'd bump it back into recent topics seeing as so many of us are trying to find ways to get things moving......hope it's of interest/use! (That's if I've managed to do it properly of course!) X


----------



## Weeplin

I'm rather sceptical, if it's anything like the acupressure travel bands I bought...


----------



## jojo74

Will be trying this in 6 weeks.... Hope it works !! X


----------



## kmumtobe

It's the only thing poss worked for me, had done absolutely everything since 37 weeks.. Came across this at 40+4, three days later bubba was here. I also recommended it to KayteeB last night and just seen her 'in labour thread' co-incidence? Perhaps.. but it doesn't have a bad taste, doesnt involve lots of energy and doesn't involve a partner so it's easier than most the other stuff you try so probably worth a shot, there's some vids on YouTube x


----------



## Violet3

Totally interesting and sooo going to try these ! :happydance: thanks for the article :thumbup: xx


----------



## nic_B

Weeplin said:


> I'm rather sceptical, if it's anything like the acupressure travel bands I bought...

I'm inclined to agree with you but right now I'm willing to believe in anything that might help....LOL!


----------



## _simo_

Hmmm, you obviously haven't had any proper accupressure done then! My other half is qualified in FuZang Anmo which is a type of accupressure and we are ready and waiting to push my buttons come 37 weeks ;) He has stopped working on me while pregnant because it's so powerful :D (Travel bands only work if you position them correctly, and even then, the pressure is nothing like that of a proper qualified human :D )


----------



## Mummy2Evan

I am here to tell you ladies that it worked for me with my first and I will be using it when the time comes with this next one! I hadn't been going mad with trying to induce labour myself as I know most of it is old wives tales but we try it anyway in desperation! haha! Anyway a very good friend of mine came upon and article about accupressure to induce labour and researched it a bit and did it on me one evening and by 3am I was getting mild contrations (kind of like mild period pains) then she came again in the morning and did it again and the contractions got stronger through the day and into the night. I had my little boy the following evening. I am 100% convinved that it was the accupressure! I have recommended it to 3 others since my experience that were desperate to start labour off and it worked for all 3. Sure some people will say it's a coincidence but 4 times in all??...I don't think so! Give it a try....it might just work! :happydance:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Which pressure points did you use? X


----------



## Mummy2Evan

My friend used this https://childbirthsolutions.com/articles/acupressure-techniques-for-use-during-childbirth-and-pregnancy/article and pressure.points c04 (between thumb and forefinger) and sp6 (just above the inside of the ankle)


----------



## jazzbell1886

I really hope this will work...


----------



## bumpin2012

oooh, Im keeping this thread close by!


----------



## Geegees

Upping! Lots of good articles. :)


----------



## ByHisGrace

bumping :D


----------



## loving_life

Can I try this now at 37 + 2??


----------



## xarlenex

Just a personal opinion that I wouldn't at just 37 weeks, a due date can be up to 2 weeks 'out' either way and your baby could just be 35 weeks gestation. But that is just a personal opinion, I know many women try inducing techniques from 37 weeks.


----------



## Mummy_Mac

how long did you ladies do this for? and does it have to be done on both ankles in the same day = mine are very swollen with the heat and with being on my feet all day - will this make a difference -


----------



## arj

LOL I was just reading this exact thing today, I had it saved on my computer from my last pregnancy! I reckon it works, I tried everything with my 1st, castor oil, sex, pineapple, curry, walking.... Then at 40+2 sat down for two hours and did the accupressure thing, and woke at 1am with bloody show and contractions!

Ive heard the Chinese used to use this method to abort early unwanted pregnancies, so it must cause contractions/expelling of the uterus contents....


----------



## arj

loving_life said:


> Can I try this now at 37 + 2??

I think you could try, but if you dilate too early you could cause the same effects as an induction on an unripe cervix.


----------



## emilyjade

Bump!


----------

